# 1st Place!



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Kaiser scored 1st place in his Obedience graduation yesterday, with a great score of 90/100. We now move up to Level 3 of the obedience work. 
I'm not sure what he got marked down on but he did sniff the ground (for a second) when he moved from his stay to recall instead of just running straight to me and he didn't run he just kinda sauntered over, lol. But he did everything else really well. We'll get our critique and our certificates in a few weeks.

In the group above us one dog broke her group stay and ran over to another for a game, the other dogs all decided to join in and have a great game running around chasing each other. It was funny for us watching, not so funny for the poor people who then had to get their dogs under control and try and get them to stay again. The judge said in her 40 years of judging she had never had a whole group run off for a game :grin2::grin2::grin2:

Here is Kaiser and his 1st place ribbon.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Congratulations, you must be so proud! I know I would be!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Congratulations!Great job


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Awesome!

Congratulations!



Kim


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

How very exciting!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Good on ya! Congratulations :-D


----------



## TAPAL2017 (May 21, 2017)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

well done and thanks for the laugh

things that seem funniest are those things we can relate to


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Awesome! Congrats!!!


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

Congratulations! Nicely done!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks everybody!

And just when I was thinking he was a genius puppy, he chewed through the electrical cable of the water heater outside leaving me with no hot water for my shower :rolleyes2: :rolleyes2: :rolleyes2:

Yes, I'm very lucky he didn't electrocute himself!!


----------

